# headphone under 2k for gaming and light music



## Nipun (Jul 14, 2011)

I need a headphone, that looks good, and I want to use it for Gaming and little music.I dont want to spend more than 2k.. How about these:
Skullcandy 2010 Lowrider SC Orange Headphones: Skullcandy Headphones: Price India: Flipkart Headphones

Creative HQ-1450 Headphones: Creative Headphones: Price India: Flipkart Headphones(Green)

??

The main reason for which I want a headphone is that I dont want to disturb others from loud noises of bullets, horns, crashes, blasts etc.

If the above headphones are not good, suggest me some other headphones that *look good* 

Are there also some wireless under 2k(not planning to buy them, just asking)??

Also suggest me a nice mousepad, which looks good! I am not sure what is the price of mousepads, so no idea how much to spend(still <1k)


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sennheiser HD 408 @ 2K


----------



## Nipun (Jul 14, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Sennheiser HD 408 @ 2K


hmm looks nice.... BTW its 1910, not 2000 

I was on its website, and in features it was written:


> Open, supra-aural, dynamic stereo headphones



what does this mean?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

Nipun said:


> I was on its website, and in features it was written:
> 
> what does this mean?



Open Aural is the best when it comes to producing good quality audio as the audio is not locked inside and travel out from the back. This way, the soundstage is more natural and accurate because of the sound not getting trapped inside. These can be full size headphones or on-the-ear type of headphones. (no size limit here, its the property of outer cup that matters here. 

eg: Sennheiser HD800, Grado RS2i, AKG K141 (semi open), Philips SHP2700 (semi open)

Circumaural: full size headphones (can be closed back or open back or semiclosed or noise cancelling)
eg: HD202, HD800, Philips SHP2700
in-ear: also known as canal phones, these are earphones that are pushed into the earcanal to attain noise isolation and hence better audio quality. 
eg: EP630, sennheiser CX 400, NUforce NE6.


Among the three, an open-aural full sized headphones gives best audio quality.

*Source: DesiBond*


----------



## Nipun (Jul 14, 2011)

^^Hmm thanks.... now for the mousepad... there isn't any specific section to post for a mousepad, right?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ Budget.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 14, 2011)

I have purchased only one mousepad till now, and that is also a local one that totally sucks(for Rs. 30, after discount 20 )!

So, I am not sure how much do they generally(good one) cost. But I can get it in 500-1000? And please include a link to some website that sells that mouspad with COD option, as I am unable to find such a website


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control @ 0.5K or 
Steel Series Steel Pad QcK+ @ 0.8K


----------



## Nipun (Jul 14, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control @ 0.5K or


Looks AWESOME!!! 


> Steel Series Steel Pad QcK+ @ 0.8K


but this doesn't look nice.... 



Any others? BTW whats difference between Soft and Hard mousepad?

Also, whats difference between Speed and Control versions(?) of Goliathus Fragged OMega S?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

Read This Article You Will Understand Different Types of mousepad.
How to get right gaming mouse pad? | Xraypad blog

Goliathus Fragged Omega S 
Speed – smoother but more friction.
Control – rougher but less friction i.e. more slippery than the Speed.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 14, 2011)

> Goliathus Fragged Omega S
> Speed – smoother but more friction.
> Control – rougher but less friction i.e. more slippery than the Speed.



I googled it and found the difference... Sorry I forgot to edit the post  

But, I guess you are wrong. Speed is smoother(thats why LESS friction) and is more slippery.
Control is rougher(and thats why with HIGH FRICTION), but it gives more precise control of mouse, for aiming etc.

Thanks, by the way. You helped a lot!


----------



## Sarath (Jul 14, 2011)

Get this. Its looks sweet and priced right.





> Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control @ 0.5K




I have this one though, Steel Series Steel Pad QcK, its good too.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Get this. Its looks sweet and priced right.
> 
> 
> I have this one though, Steel Series Steel Pad QcK, its good too.


Goliathus looks better than QcK, and is also cheaper, so I am gonna buy it. Thanks!


----------



## Nipun (Jul 17, 2011)

I found this mouse pad: Buy Razer Vespula at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews and it looks nice very cool 

But this is of 1.7k. Should I save for it or it doesn't worth it?


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2011)

Now why would you need that? I have a SS Qck pad as I said for my gaming needs. If I were to enter a tournament then the one you posted above would be what I would take, not for home usage though, unless I am very rich 

What mouse do you have?

I have Razer Imperator + SS Qck pad; they make a sweet pair.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 17, 2011)

ok... thanks again....  Now finally, *FINALLY* I have *really* decided that I am going for Goliathus.....


----------

